# Usage and precautions of HGH?



## bigdguy (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey guys there is a lot of information online that is hard to gather and wanted to hear from people with personal experience.
Would it be worth it to use HGH before 30s? And what would be the benefits that are outstanding?   
What is the longest you can use it and what can be some potential side effects of overuse? 
Last but also important, I know steroids can fuck up your hormones by suppressing natural test production and maybe never recover. So would something like this happen with HGH?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 6, 2022)

never tried it myself but theres a sticky here others have found useful





__





						A Basic Guide to HGH - by RedBaron
					

A Basic Guide to HGH – by RedBaron  The intention of this guide is to give you a good basic working knowledge of HGH and how to intelligently use it. While this is not intended to cover every conceivable nuance of HGH use, it should provide you with a solid enough background to create your cycle...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




shouldnt be worried about test suppression on it though.


----------

